# Hoof Boot Question/advice needed



## Cayuse (May 21, 2019)

OK, so this is a two part question. First, do hoof boots usually make a noise when is use? Cappy's boots "floppity clop" with each step. I am wondering if this is normal. It is certainly annoying as heck to listen to . They stay on and are very snug at the end of his trim cycle, they SEEM to fit, but the NOISE !
And second, could the hoof boot users here let me know what they are using for boots and how they like them? Pros and Cons?
I currently using Cavallo Cute Little Boots (CLBs) and I am not sure if there might be something better out there.
Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 21, 2019)

I'm very pleased with my Easy Boots. We've been using them for about a year. They do make a little noise. Not as nice as a hoof sound, but not annoying. I wouldn't call it a floppity sound, more like a slight suction-y sound.
When I was shopping for mine I did see some negative review about Cavallo so that is why I chose Easy Boots. I think there are other brand available now; more choices.


----------



## Cayuse (May 21, 2019)

Thanks Marsha. Did DD get any rubs to start with?
I have no idea when to measure him. He was trimmed almost three weeks ago and trimmed a bit too short on one foot so on the gravel he is ouchy off and on. Had the vet look at him and she said he probably bruised himself because he is short. I'm afraid if I measure now, with his foot smaller, the boots won't fit later when he gets growth. I suppose I could go by the measurement of the other foot. 
Unfortunately he is almost wearing down as fast as he is growing new foot so boots are in his future til he gets his "feet back under him".


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 21, 2019)

No rubs at all. farrier used a caliper to measure his hooves. We measured with calipers also and got the same measurement. front hooves are a size larger. i dont think a short trim would affect the fit.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 31, 2019)

With my big guys a trim effects the fit of the boot. I usually do a "light" trim before measuring so I know that the hoof is a good shape and balance but not so tightly trimmed that the boots will only fit right after a fresh trim. Does that make any sense? I like them to fit for a couple of weeks between trims and I trimmed my gelding pretty tight before I ordered his first pair. Well I have to make sure he has a fresh trim before I can boot him. His second pair I let him grow out a couple of weeks then measured him to. They still fit well with a fresh trim but will also fit on a couple week old trim or even 4 weeks out with some light rasping on the quarters and heels.

Mindy has a few great hoof boot reviews on her blog https://theessentialhorse.com/ Just type "boot" into the search bar at the top and they all pop up. Easy Boot, Cavallo, Ultimate Jogging Shoe, Glue On, Soft Ride. She covers them all


----------



## plaid mare (Jun 19, 2019)

I have not purchased boots yet, but have heard that each foot should be measured, because they often differ in size. When I was looking to purchase the boots they were sold single, so the cost wouldn't be different. I do wonder how quickly they wear out,and how many pad inserts to use for each boot.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 20, 2019)

I LOVE my Equine Fusion boots. I have the Active model. They stay on, they don't rub, they don't twist and they don't make noise 






I have driven in deep mud, crossed deep creeks, sloshed through mud puddles and put about 260 miles on one of our pair boots and I'm still hard pressed to tell it apart from the newer set that I use on his hind feet! I love that they drain water the most. Last year I had a set of easy boots that would fill up with water and then slosh slosh slosh with every step, resulting in them flying off into the bushes. Not my favorite thing to have happen!

I have tried Cavallo boots ( I actually really dislike those, even the newer model they came out with. I do have a review of those on my blog as well!) the Easy Boot Minis, the Equine Fusion Active Model, the Equine Fusion Glue on boots and the Equine Fusion Ultimate boots. When I had a mare that was struggling with founder I also had the SoftRide boots. I wrote about all of those as well!

Boot Comparison

Cavallo Boots Review


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m with Mindy on this one for sure...I LOVE my Equine Fusion Active boots!! No rubs, amazing traction and Coady barely even needed an adjustment period. Yes, they’re expensive, but for my needs they’re worth every cent. I hope to be able to start driving again soon to get some miles on those babies! 

Just ignore the rolled up sleeves and look at the boots lol...I do not like heat...I consider 80 degrees Fahrenheit to be very and unpleasantly hot. Don’t even get me started on humidity lol


----------



## plaid mare (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm so thankful to have found this forum, before buying boots for my mini. Thank-you for the great info. I'm still wondering if you use cushion pads, and if so how many per boot?


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 21, 2019)

When I was using the Easy Boot Mini I did use pads as the soles of those boots are VERY thin. I used the 6mm Comfort Pads, black from Easy Care. I only used one in each boot as there isn't room for more than that. ( https://www.easycareinc.com/Comfort_Pads/Comfort-Pads.asp) I also used the same pads in the Cavallo boots because they are very hard, more like hard plastic. 

I do NOT use pads in the Equine Fusion Active boots because the soles are nice and thick and it's not necessary. They do come with dampening pads and I use those right after a fresh trim as they take up space in the boot. But they are not for cushioning purposes.

If you buy one of the other models such as the Ultimates or the Active LIGHTS then I would suggest using a pad as those soles are quite thin. But I don't recommend either of those boots for driving, only for therapy both therapy work and when a horse needs to wear a boot long term


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 21, 2019)

Plaid mare, I started using cushion pads in my cavallo boots and they make a huge difference. I dunno why I didn't think to use them before. The boots seem to be more comfortable and fit better plus the "floppity-clop" noise is greatly diminished. I can't remember the brand of pad, they are red and on the thin side. I can cut two mini sized pads out of one horse sized pad.
I've decided I'm not that happy with the boots in general, though. They are not holding up to what I consider to be light use very well. The Velcro closures are wearing out and the stitching is getting loose in spots. I only use them maybe three times a week for about a half hour of very light work and occasionally for turnout. I'm going to use them until there worn out and then get something different.


----------



## plaid mare (Jun 21, 2019)

Thank-you Mindy and Cayuse! Tack is so expensive, and I didn't want to buy uninformed. There are so many choices on the market, now I can avoid a costly mistake. Thanks again, plaid mare


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 1, 2019)

My sister tried my EasyBoot size 3 on her mare and thought it was perfect. She ordered. They came right after a trim and do not fit at all. (We trim every 4 weeks). She is going to try my Size 2 tomorrow. If the 2 is too small, would a pad work with the 3, do you think? Not sure she can afford the Equine Fusion shoes. For $220, I'm sort of reluctant to order and experiment with them.
I do like the Easy boots for Dapper Dan, but I see some features about the EF that sure look desirable.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 1, 2019)

Marsha, I am going to try Easy Boots. Placing my order tonight. I measured Cappy and according to the easy boot rep he should wear a size 3. That sounds so big to me, by I remeasured today and that's what I got. His feet are oblong, longer than they are wider. I sure hope this works.
His feet are 2 3/4 wide and 3 long. Do you remember Dapper Dan's measurements by chance?

I have put a pad in Cappy's Cavallo boots and they do take up some room. They are thinnest pads (6mm?) and take up the boot maybe a half size.

I can't afford to make a mistake buying boots now, so as much as I like the Fusions I hesitate on the price, too. I am going to have to wait on those.


Marsha Cassada said:


> My sister tried my EasyBoot size 3 on her mare and thought it was perfect. She ordered. They came right after a trim and do not fit at all. (We trim every 4 weeks). She is going to try my Size 2 tomorrow. If the 2 is too small, would a pad work with the 3, do you think? Not sure she can afford the Equine Fusion shoes. For $220, I'm sort of reluctant to order and experiment with them.
> I do like the Easy boots for Dapper Dan, but I see some features about the EF that sure look desirable.


 If the easy boots don't work for Cappy, I will tough it out with another pair of Cavallos for now and maybe Santa will by him booties for Christmas .


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 2, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha, I am going to try Easy Boots. Placing my order tonight. I measured Cappy and according to the easy boot rep he should wear a size 3. That sounds so big to me, by I remeasured today and that's what I got. His feet are oblong, longer than they are wider. I sure hope this works.
> His feet are 2 3/4 wide and 3 long. Do you remember Dapper Dan's measurements by chance?
> 
> I have put a pad in Cappy's Cavallo boots and they do take up some room. They are thinnest pads (6mm?) and take up the boot maybe a half size.
> ...



I agree that the 3's may be a bit too big. The pad will help but the boots will also stretch with use so it may not be too long before they just fly off as you go down the road. If the tops closed a bit tighter then the fit wouldn't be so important. 

Typically I have found the Easy Boot minis fit the round feet better than the oblong feet. The Equine Fusion are the only ones that really work on the oblong feet unfortunately... 

I believe you would need an 8 slim in the equine fusion boots. The 8 regular is similar in size to the 3's in the easy boots but the slims are quite a bit smaller than the regular. Here is a picture of the 8 slim beside the 8 regular:



The slims were designed for those oblong hooves. You'll have to let me know how the Easy boots work! At least they are easy to sell if they don't fit well!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 2, 2019)

She came out today with her horse for a drive. State Line sent her cavallos instead of easy boot. That's why the size 3 didn't work. She is going to send them back and get easy boot brand. We drove together today and I chose a route where we had very little rocky terrain. Her horse is definitely uncomfortable on the rocks. We put Dapper Dan's Easy Boots on her to try on the rocks and she moved right out. She has very good, round feet, so not sure why the gravel bothers her.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks fo the info Mindy. I ordered my boots tonight. Actually, I ordered a pair of Cavallos and a pair of Easy Boots. Which ever fits best I will keep. I only use the boots on gravel and I know the Cavallos were good on that footing, so if I have to go with those we're OK for the time being. And Stateline Tack is having a great sale on boots right now if anyone is interested. I tried to talk Mr. Cayuse into the Cavallo "sparkle boots" but he said he wouldn't drive a mini with twinkle toes


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 9, 2019)

Easy Boots arrived today. I like them. They seem to fit, maybe a wee bit roomy on each side but I am fairly sure the next size down will be too small. No floppy noises when I walked him in the aisle.

My only concern is they are high up on his pastern and just touch the bottom of his pastern. Will they be like human boots and "drop" once they are worn a bit? If I remember correctly the Cavallos boots sort of softened and slouched a tad at the top. Can anyone advise please ? Thanks!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes the Easy Boots will slouch at the top as well. Mostly based on where they hit the mini. You can add a pad that will elevate the hoof a bit until it does soften and slouch up there


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks Mindy, that is what I thought. I was going to try my pads to raise him up a bit too. Guess we think alike!
The Cavallos boots also arrived and they have that protrusion on the toe that you wrote about. My old Cavallos don't have that. WHAT were they thinking when they designed that??? It is really weird. Hubby said if I keep them he will file them off.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 13, 2019)

My sister got her Easy Boots and she said they fit Jackie just right. Jackie has a nice, round hoof. Dapper Dan is more oval. He wears a 3 on the front and 2 on the back. 
I'm very happy with them for the kind of driving we do. 

Mindy, would the Fusions work better for us on our gravel roads? The Easy Boots do get fine gravel in them. If we were to drive more than our 2ish miles, I'd want to stop and check them for debris.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 2, 2019)

A quick update on the boots. The Easy Boots rubbed Cappy and made him very sore (pressure area sore and some lameness wearing boots) but they DID fit Peanut who is comfortable in them. 
Cappy is back to the Cavallos and is happy with that. 
Thanks everyone for all the advice!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 2, 2019)

Since Dapper Dan has been wearing his boots, the walls on his back feet are a normal width now and no toe wear! The farrier and I are marveling. It is a pain to put them on every time we go for a walk, but worth it.


----------

